# Quica Hanging Out



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/davidpbraunstein/2011_01_30#


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Fab photos! She is so cute.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

cute photos


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I really love her coloring, she's just such a pretty girl.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, she's so distinctive! Pretty girl!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

She's fab her colouring is very unusual!!  x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I LOVE those pictures! She has such gorgeous colors! Love her eyes!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

has her coloring changed much with age?


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

When Quica was a pup, she was much more red haired underneath, but now things have faded to blonde to buff, but still a very sweetie look.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I find it so interesting to see how they change. Very cute girl.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She s gorg and she knows it little beauty x


----------

